# D-link DIR-635 + iPod Touch funktioniert nicht



## ]@N (15. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe ein riesen problem mit meinem Ipod Toch 2G...
ich kann machen was ich will ich komme nicht ins internet..
Ich habe ein D-Link DIR-635 Wlan Router mit neuster Firmware.
also : wenn ich im menü auf Wi- Fi klicke dann kann ich mein neztwerk auswählen ich gebe das passwort ein und dann versucht er sich zu verbinden, doch dann kommt die fehlermeldung 'Verbindung zum Netzwerk "XY" fehlgeschlagen'.
wenn ich auf den pfeil neben dem netzwerk klicke sind ALLE Felder leer.

infos:
IPod Firmware 2.1.1
WPA-Modus: WPA 
Verschlüsselungstyp :  Tkip 
Gruppenschlüssel Aktualisierungsintervall :  3600 sek.
Qos Engine: Deaktiviert
802.11 Modus b,g,n
Auto Kanal Suche

Und das beste ist das es vor kurzem Einwandfrei Funktioniert hat und jezt nich mehr...


Ich habe den Router komplett resettet: nichts!
Ich habe den IPod komplett resettet: nichts!
Ich habe die Netzwerk Einstellungen resettet : nichts!

Achja bei nem kumpel von mir funktioniert alles Einwandfrei.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis nich was ich beim Routrer noch umstellen mus...
Ich bin hier am Verzweifeln.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im voraus
Jan


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2008)

Hast du irgendwelche Zugangsbeschränkungen in deinem Router? MAC Adressen Filter, WEP/WPA...?


----------



## DeeFour (20. März 2009)

Der Beitrag hier ist zwar schon was älter aber scheinbar nie geschlossen worden. 

Für alle die auch einen DLink DIR-635 B1 haben und Probleme mit dem iPod / iPhone, hab ich evtl. die Lösung. 

Nachdem ich gestern abend knapp 4 Stunden vergeblich versucht habe den iPod mit dem Internet zu verbinden habe ich ein Firmware Update des Routers gemacht auf Vers. 2.23EUb05 . Danach ging es sofort. 

Problem war, dass der Router über DHCP keine IP Adresse an das iPod geschickt hat und das iPod sich selbst eine vergeben hat die nicht im Nummernrange des Routers war. Sich selbst ne IP Adresse zu vergeben hatte auch nicht geklappt. 

Nach dem Firmwareupdate hat auch die DHCP IP Vergabe einwandfrei geklappt.


----------

